

Ask HN: How do you go about open sourcing a project? - bswuft

I have a bunch of projects I&#x27;ve worked on over the years and a few of them I&#x27;m thinking about open sourcing since they&#x27;re just sitting in a folder now and other people may be able to make use of them. I&#x27;ve never gone about it before though and have no clue about licenses and version control with community contributors. Any advice?
======
kjksf
1\. github.com

2\. MIT license

3\. don't expect contributions. it takes a bit more to build a community than
making the source available

4\. don't over-think it. you can change things like license in the future or
move to a different version control system

5\. and yes, I do what I preach (github.com/kjk)

